# need herb cocktail to help to ovulate!



## lurve (May 5, 2006)

so i have baby fever. my DD just turned two and i haven't gotten my period back. we still nurse and i will not be weaning her. so i was wondering if any other mamas used any herbs - and in what quantity and mix - to help them get pregnant! thanks!!


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Vitex (chasteberry) liquid, flax oil, red raspberry leaf tea (or capsules if you hate tea). Take the recommended amount on the bottles. Those are the three I think help the best.


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

:

Thanks - just what I was looking for, too.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

will this help regulate a period, even if not necessarily trying to get pregnant? i just got my third PP period today (in 13 months) and i would like to be regular enough to be able to make an educated guess about when I am and am not fertile. My last one was just after thanksgiving. Plus that way when we are ready to try I will be physically ready.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

There are lots of women who take vitex just for cycle regulation, not to get pregnant. Flax is just good for you. I don't know if red raspberry has benefits if you're not TTC. I don't know much about it other than it's a "uterine tonic" which makes me envision a uterus on a bowflex. But I do know vitex is often used just for cycle regulation.


----------



## lmj928 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for that info - I was also curious if there were herbs that can help with ovulation!!


----------



## FtMPapa (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
There are lots of women who take vitex just for cycle regulation, not to get pregnant. Flax is just good for you. I don't know if red raspberry has benefits if you're not TTC. I don't know much about it other than it's a "uterine tonic" which makes me envision a uterus on a bowflex. But I do know vitex is often used just for cycle regulation.

Yes! RRL tea fixed my adenomyosis! Knock on wood.

It helps tone the uterine muscles, makes cramps lighter. I don't think it does anything for hormones.

Nettle leaf and red clover tea are also good - nettle helps with progesterone, red clover helps balance everything. You can brew all three together. I use about 1 tbs red clover (dried), 1 tbs nettle, 3-4 tbs RRL, plus a highly flavoured berry tisane 3 tbs, brewed in a half gallon of just off a boil (boil the water, turn off the heat, let it sit for five minutes) water. I brew it overnight, maybe 12-18 hours, and then take out/filter the herbs/tisane, add about 1/3 c Florida Crystals, and then I keep it in the fridge and drink about 1 pint/day. I love it!

You might also want to look into maca. There are a few threads here about maca.

If you want to try to bring on a period to kick-start your cycle, you could try a really strong ginger tea. It has worked for me in the past - strong ginger and strong RRL teas, in large quantities.


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

I just read Eat Right 4 Your Baby by Dr. D'Adamo. I love his stuff!!
It has some great info on foods and supplements for fertility.

http://www.amazon.com/Eat-Right-Your...3718242&sr=1-1

Cheers,
Chelsie, becoming a single mama by choice this year!







:


----------

